# non-regular breed classes at National



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

To enter Hunting Retriever Class at the National, or a GRCA Regional, The dog must have an AKC Senior Hunter title or higher.

Yes a dog that has passed a WC can enter a WC at the National.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Barb--are you going to the National in Colorado?  I am hoping to be there with Scout, I think she will make the sweeps cutoffs by one day!


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

AmbikaGR said:


> To enter Hunting Retriever Class at the National, or a GRCA Regional, The dog must have an AKC Senior Hunter title or higher.
> 
> Yes a dog that has passed a WC can enter a WC at the National.


Just want to add, because for some it goes without saying, but for others, it needs to be spelled out, in the Hunting Retriever class, the dog or bitch must be intact--they can not be spayed or neutered.

That's not to say you can't run a spayed or neutered golden in a hunt test or field trial--but if you are showing them in a Specialty, they must be intact. Just an FYI.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

rappwizard said:


> That's not to say you can't run a spayed or neutered golden in a hunt test or field trial--but if you are showing them in a Specialty, they must be intact. Just an FYI.


They can be altered in veterans, correct?


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Yes that is the only class that they can be altered.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks for the replies!
No, I don't think I'll go to National this year. I was targeting Atlanta in 2011. I thought it might be fun to show him in the hunting retriever class, best get cracking on the field work if that's the case!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am in a debate with myself about entering Tally in Utility and Copley in conformation or thinking Colorado is just too far from Maine. Hmmmm......


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

We will be passing on Colorado, just too far, but will make it to Stratford for the 2010 Canadian National Specialty. Am also planning long term to make the 2011 National in Georgia.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ok, another question....can a CH (my am I optimistic!) show in the hunting retriever class???


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Yes as long as it has achieved it's Senior or Master Hunter level. The catch is the dog can not also be entered in the Best Of Breed competition. So if a CH is entered in a non-regular class and does not win that class it is done.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ok, so if the ONLY breed class I entered him in is the hunting retriever class (assuming he qualifies of course), then it wouldn't matter if he's already a CH, right?


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Correct. :dblthumb2


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

good to know!
I guess I'd better give some serious thought to training this dog for some field work if that's going to be my plan.
I'd LOVE to go to National with him, but I thought maybe I'd just enter some non-regular classes. Like Hunting Retriever, Versatility obedience, etc. 
Just thinking it over for now!


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

The winner of the Hunting Retriever class at the 2009 National has both his Ch and MH: Ch. Malagold's Augusta Genuine Article CD, MH( http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=118778) and then went on to get an AOM in Breed.

Don't know if you get the GR News, but in the judges comments published there he said this dog was in the final cut and in consideration for BOB until the very end.

Ann


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

And of course there was Minnie ( http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=62719 ) in 2006 who went Best of Opposite at the National.


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm very excited to have the chance to see Minnie run in a hunt test here in TX next weekend.

Ann


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I do get the GR News, which is what made me think of entering the Tito Monster in the hunting retriever class!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I think Tito would like to go to Colorado! HINT HINT!!!!

We are planning on making the trip, already booked our hotel!  I am excited.

Georgia would be WAY to far for us...


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

oooh, I think I could do Atlanta, it's about 12 hours for me. I could meet some of you!


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

If you and Tito do end up going to the National, I'd encourage you to try to qualify for the Triathlon award while you're there. Sounds like you're already working in the 3 venues. It's a nice recognition of the versatility of your dog.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

*poke* *poke* C'mon...Denver is calling you. Come meet the western folk


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks, that's in my plans, too 
It's the reason for entering a non-regular obedience class. By then we *should* have our UDX, and I don't want to enter Utility B or Open B at the National because the entries are so high the judging takes forEVER. Also why I asked about the WC or WCX!




goldluv7 said:


> If you and Tito do end up going to the National, I'd encourage you to try to qualify for the Triathlon award while you're there. Sounds like you're already working in the 3 venues. It's a nice recognition of the versatility of your dog.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'd love to, but Denver is TOO far, and the Tito Monster won't be where I want him to be by then!





GoldenSail said:


> *poke* *poke* C'mon...Denver is calling you. Come meet the western folk


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> I'd love to, but Denver is TOO far, and the Tito Monster won't be where I want him to be by then!


DEN-VER, DEN-VER... chant with me!!!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Well they have a VERY nice trophy at the Canadian National called the Nan Gordon Memorial Trophy and we all know how beautiful Canada can be in July. If I am not mistaken we have a member of the GRF who has won this honor - Shelly (Sterregold)? 

*THE NAN GORDON MEMORIAL TROPHY
donated by Katherine Gordon*​ Awarded to the dog who during the National Specialty -
1) Obtains a pass in a WC/WCI/WCX or JH/SH/MH and
2) Obtains a qualifying score in an official Obedience class and
3) Obtains a placement in the Specialty show.
* Puppies are not eligible
* Dog does not have to be owner handled
* Open to all dogs from any country
Points will be awarded for the following achievements, with the highest score winning the trophy.
SHOW
Best of Breed 50 points
Best of Opposite Sex 40 points
Judge's Award of Merit 35 points
Best of Winners 30 points
Winners 25 points
Reserve Winners 20 points
First 10 points
Second 5 points
Third 3 points
Fourth 2 points
FIELD
WC 25 points
WCI 30 points
WCX 40 points
Junior Hunter 30 points
Senior Hunter 40 points
Master Hunter 50 points
OBEDIENCE
Count the score
Ties will be broken in the following order -
1) Highest obedience score
2) Number of dogs defeated in the show
3) By the show judge


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

So what do they consider puppies, 18 months? What is the purpose of not allowing them?


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I am pretty sure the CKC classes are the same as the AKC classes with the exception of Canadian/American Bred so I would assume over 12 months is no longer a "puppy". As to why I am not really not sure.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi all, from Alabama instead of Guelph today!
My boy Winter did win the "Nan" at the GRCC National in 2007. He did it with a JAM and winning the Field Dog class, a pass in Novice, and a pass in the WCI test. He was the 9th dog in 24 years to win it, and it has subsequently been won at the last two nationals as well. So we need to keep that roll on!
We recently updated the qualifications due to the introduction of different events/classes since the award was created (like hunt tests) and the issue of the exclusion of puppies did come up. It was deteremined to leave that provision in as it was a stipulation made by the founder of the award when the trophy was donated.
Planning on chasing it again this year if I can get my butt in gear on the obedience! We are going to have a good time at the WC/I/X this year--a great pair of judges, and lovely grounds with a historic connection to the roots of the Canadian club!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Sooooo excited -- I just wish I could run the WCI & WCX with Fishie as well. Sheesh don't they want my money?


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

K9-Design said:


> Sooooo excited -- I just wish I could run the WCI & WCX with Fishie as well. Sheesh don't they want my money?



Anney, why can't you?


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Would love to go to Canada and Colorado but here's another GRF member reporting in that I'm circling Atlanta as an anticipated destination in 2011!!! Hope to meet up with many of you there, golden gods willing!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Hank, apparently the Canadian WC/WCI/WCX you HAVE to earn your WC before entering WCI and so on. So I would think if you're showing up for ONE day you have to enter WC and only WC.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

K9-Design said:


> Hank, apparently the Canadian WC/WCI/WCX you HAVE to earn your WC before entering WCI and so on. So I would think if you're showing up for ONE day you have to enter WC and only WC.



Oh now I understand what you meant. Yes you do have to earn the lower title before attempting a higher one.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Back in Canada now after a week of training in Alabama! Dogs only got water work one day, but still glad we did it (Although in recovery from the drive home yesterday.)
Regarding the WC's, it is correct that you must title before moving up. In Canada it is a title issued by the kennel club not the breed club, and the regulations stipulate that WCI is open to dogs holding the WC title, and WCX is open to dogs holding the WCI title. I don't see CKC changing that anytime soon!!! In hunt you can jump over the lower stakes, but if you do so you may not return to the lower ones after the dog has a pass, and you may also not enter the same dog in more than one level at the same test.


----------

